# Boston Area GTG Fall 2017



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Josh graciously offered his house for the fall meet up so we don't have to pay the $8 entry fee to the state park. We can re-allocate the funds to order lunch from Domino's as they deliver to the location.

Sunday October 22, 2017

10:30 A.M.

Taunton/ Norton Line 5 min from Route 495 Behind Standish Business Park near exit 9

P.M. Josh ( PorkCereal ) for exact address


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Here is the list of people tentatively attending the fall GTG

1. Mless5 (Igor)
2. High Res. Audio ( Gerald )
3. Porkcereal ( Josh )
4. MA043HA (Mark)
5. Ziggyrama (Mike)
6. derickveliz ( Derick)
7. George ( not on the forum from RI)
8. Mike A. ( not on the forum from the Cape )
9. Angelo ( not on the forum from the Cape )
10. Goodstuff ( Mike ) Western Mass (possibly-maybe)
11. capea4 ( Charlie ) ( possibly with permission ) 
12. John ( not on the forum from the cape )
13. Rob ( not on the forum from the cape )
14. Josh ( not on the forum from Pepperell )

Please feel free to copy, paste and add your name if interested.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Might hit the fb page as well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Might hit the fb page as well
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


What was the name of the facebook page? Do you have a link?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm going to burn a few SQ Demo CDs with some fun music. Looking forward to this meet up.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool, we could take the same source vehicle to vehicle to hear the differences. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

PorkCereal said:


> Cool, we could take the same source vehicle to vehicle to hear the differences.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


If I knew the playlist I could create it on my DAP. New system will play CD/DVDs through the factory HU but sounds best on the DAP with coax digital connection to the dsp.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> What was the name of the facebook page? Do you have a link?


NESQ_Group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/611111119076004/


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

MA043HA said:


> If I knew the playlist I could create it on my DAP. New system will play CD/DVDs through the factory HU but sounds best on the DAP with coax digital connection to the dsp.


That would be up to HiRes to share. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> That would be up to HiRes to share.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I haven't yet put together the playlist. Most of the songs I have in mind are popular and old school, and fun to listen to. I'm going to vary songs with with a wide sound stage, to a deep sound stage, to immersive and enveloping music. Ill post playlist once I have it all together. But I will burn at least a dozen CDs.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I haven't yet put together the playlist. Most of the songs I have in mind are popular and old school, and fun to listen to. I'm going to vary songs with with a wide sound stage, to a deep sound stage, to immersive and enveloping music. Ill post playlist once I have it all together. But I will burn at least a dozen CDs.


We have faith in you.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> We have faith in you.


The last CD I made wasn't that good to listen to, but had some interesting staging.

This CD will feature pop songs. Like Clapton, Kool and the Gang, ZZ Top, Journey, Foreigner etc. 

Stuff that most everyone can groove to.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Subscribed...

D.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> The last CD I made wasn't that good to listen to, but had some interesting staging.
> 
> This CD will feature pop songs. Like Clapton, Kool and the Gang, ZZ Top, Journey, Foreigner etc.
> 
> Stuff that most everyone can groove to.


G. would you like to have a copy of your CD on a cloud? just in case for people who don't have a CD and would like to save it into a flash drive, and/or we could start listening and then have a good reference point. Just a thought (I can give you the access to upload the tracks)

In another though we all should contribute and upload our favorite track so G, can burn it in his CD

Let me know

D.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

derickveliz said:


> G. would you like to have a copy of your CD on a cloud? just in case for people who don't have a CD and would like to save it into a flash drive, and/or we could start listening and then have a good reference point. Just a thought (I can give you the access to upload the tracks)
> 
> In another though we all should contribute and upload our favorite track so G, can burn it in his CD
> 
> ...


Thanks for the invitation. I've been working on trying to get the truck finished. Seats are out floor is being installed. 


I can upload to a cloud? Yes I'll do that. Just let me know how. You have my phone, Can you text me instructions?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Thanks for the invitation. I've been working on trying to get the truck finished. Seats are out floor is being installed.
> 
> 
> I can upload to a cloud? Yes I'll do that. Just let me know how. You have my phone, Can you text me instructions?


Dropbox app on your pc or phone then share the link

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Thanks for the invitation. I've been working on trying to get the truck finished. Seats are out floor is being installed.
> I can upload to a cloud? Yes I'll do that. Just let me know how. You have my phone, Can you text me instructions?


Use this LINK to upload your music, (everybody can upload) then I'll share the folder.


Very simple just click on *"Choose from computer"* button and find the track(s) you wish to upload, let me know





____________________________________________________

*This is how I did my Midbass enclosures in the kicks a couple of years ago*




D.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Midbass in kick area passenger's side*



D.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

derickveliz said:


> Use this LINK to upload your music, (everybody can upload) then I'll share the folder.
> 
> 
> Very simple just click on *"Choose from computer"* button and find the track(s) you wish to upload, let me know
> ...



Thank you sir. I'm very much NOT computer savvy. I clicked on the link. My music is on my I-MAC. I use my MacBook Pro every day and it does not have a CD/DVD drive, nor the music I exported last time. 

I learned how to share computers music on the same home network. I also learned how to take the CDs that I imported and add that music to my I-tunes library and share them on all my devices. 

So now I am all set to import and burn the 2017 Fall GTG track-list. I'll probably make the track list this weekend and start burning CD's at which time I'll upload the files to link you provided. Thanks for your help.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

This is what my van looks like as of now. Not even a seat. I'm going to be working very hard in the next two weeks to get her driving by the GTG.


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello there! I was wondering if any of you guys had input or recommendations on who’s a good tuner around this area? I recently came back to Rhode Island from Florida and before leaving FL i had just gotten my system tuned but after the fact i played around with my crossovers and even though i feel i made progress in the aspect of what i wanted each driver to do or “play at” i started experiencing ear fatigue, so i guessed it was time to get eQ in order and ordered the Audiofrog mic to try on getting a nice “curve response” on my own but after chasing my own tail for a couple of weeks i decided this stuff its beyond me! I think i’d rather pay a Pro to get me right with a nice “curve response” with the crossover settings I choose than to keep going at it... Thanks in advance for any input...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Jlugo360 said:


> Hello there! I was wondering if any of you guys had input or recommendations on who’s a good tuner around this area? I recently came back to Rhode Island from Florida and before leaving FL i had just gotten my system tuned but after the fact i played around with my crossovers and even though i feel i made progress in the aspect of what i wanted each driver to do or “play at” i started experiencing ear fatigue, so i guessed it was time to get eQ in order and ordered the Audiofrog mic to try on getting a nice “curve response” on my own but after chasing my own tail for a couple of weeks i decided this stuff its beyond me! I think i’d rather pay a Pro to get me right with a nice “curve response” with the crossover settings I choose than to keep going at it... Thanks in advance for any input...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are you coming to the GTG? There may be a guy coming who lives in MA that is a tuner. Years ago he tuned a car at Finals that took 2nd. Other than that, Sound in Motion in the Boston area is the only place that I know about. I have had no personal experience with them, but they do have excellent reviews.


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

Sure I wouldn’t mind coming over, is there a way to get in touch with this guy to see if he’s willing to do a tune while over there? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Jlugo360 said:


> Sure I wouldn’t mind coming over, is there a way to get in touch with this guy to see if he’s willing to do a tune while over there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I'll see if I can find out for you.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Are you coming to the GTG? There may be a guy coming who lives in MA that is a tuner. Years ago he tuned a car at Finals that took 2nd. Other than that, Sound in Motion in the Boston area is the only place that I know about. I have had no personal experience with them, but they do have excellent reviews.


SiM did this sub in my car recently. Really looking forward to the GTG.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

MA043HA said:


> SiM did this sub in my car recently. Really looking forward to the GTG.


Cool sub enclosure. I like the up front location. I'm glad I will be able to talk to you with regards to Sound In Motion !!!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Cool sub enclosure. I like the up front location. I'm glad I will be able to talk to you with regards to Sound In Motion !!!


*Reminds me my old subwoofer system...*





D.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Jlugo360 said:


> Sure I wouldn’t mind coming over, is there a way to get in touch with this guy to see if he’s willing to do a tune while over there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



After a wrong phone number, I finally got a hold of Josh. ( the tuner )

He is busy tonight, but he said I can call him tomorrow morning. 

We should have some answers tomorrow.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

derickveliz said:


> *Reminds me my old subwoofer system...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the Photos, Dereck. The picture of you holding the enclosure in your hands looks like a super large gun stock. How thick do you make your fiberglass enclosures? Do you line them with anything to get rid of resonances?


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

High Resolution Audio said:


> After a wrong phone number, I finally got a hold of Josh. ( the tuner )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool man, thanks for keeping me posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Like the Photos, Dereck. The picture of you holding the enclosure in your hands looks like a super large gun stock. How thick do you make your fiberglass enclosures? Do you line them with anything to get rid of resonances?


*Thanks,* this one was very successful, the vent facing under the dash and the sub facing to the right, the thickness of the FG was at least 1/4" to 3/4", *I did put a lot of detail on the internal volume and the length/diameter of the vent. *







D.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

derickveliz said:


> *Thanks,* this one was very successful, the vent facing under the dash and the sub facing to the right, the thickness of the FG was at least 1/4" to 3/4", *I did put a lot of detail on the internal volume and the length/diameter of the vent. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, That's some custom work right there. Very unique and uncommon.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*I made a shared folder with some SQ-tracks* 
I've been using for many years, probably you guys know or already have these tracks.

Feel free to check them out, here is the 

LINK 

after you click on the link you may need to ask for access to the folder.

*Let me know*


D.

.

*Try to put your head between 2 shelf speakers? play your favorite song and find out the center stage is way up!*






D.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Wow, That's some custom work right there. Very unique and uncommon.


*Thanks again*, it was a very cool project for sure!



D.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'll probably be putting the songs in the computer, and burning some discs this weekend. 

Too busy right now just trying to get the truck ready for the GTG. 

Been working every day on the re-build.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I'll probably be putting the songs in the computer, and burning some discs this weekend.
> Too busy right now just trying to get the truck ready for the GTG.
> Been working every day on the re-build.


*Awesome! *

Now you have full access to the folder I made.

D.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

I added a folder of one of the competition demo disks that was friended to me a while back.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

Added a few tunes:

Michael Ruff - Wishing Well (overall pop SQ with excellent recording from Sheffield Labs)

Tina Turner - Whats Love Got To Do With It? (pop female 80's vocal)

The Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein (classic rock just for fun)

SuperTramp - School ("unmastered" version of classic highly dynamic rock)

Porcupine Tree - Shallow (hard rock from one of the most prolific and SQ aware rock icons - Steven Wilson)

Harry Nilsson - Without You (classic test of male vocal quality)


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

MA043HA said:


> Added a few tunes:
> 
> Michael Ruff - Wishing Well (overall pop SQ with excellent recording from Sheffield Labs)
> 
> ...


Must still be uploading because I dont see them.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

you can sort by "last modified". They are named just by the song names not the artist also.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I just uploaded the files to Derick:

Here's the playlist:

1. John Cafferty - On the Dark Side
2. Destiny's Child - Bills, Bills, Bills
3. Talking Heads - Psycho Killer
4. Rush - Tom Sawyer
5. Foreigner - Cold as Ice
6. Mr. Mister - Kyrie
7. Journey - Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin'
8. War - Low Rider
9. Firehouse - Seasons of Change
10. Kool & the Gang - Fresh ( Mark Berry Remix )
11. After the Fire - Der Kommissar
12. Linsey Sterling - Crystallize


Now I just have to figure out how to burn the CD's


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice, hopefully he uploads them soon. Doh, was hoping to see some ZZ Top on that list.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Nice, hopefully he uploads them soon. Doh, was hoping to see some ZZ Top on that list.


Doh, I removed Thug at the last minute. But there are some great sounding songs on the list. I tried picking upbeat popular songs that most everyone may be familiar with. 

I'm may try to make another disk with obscure SQ , songs if I have time. I still have to get the luxury liner pro, carpets, and seats in. 

Not to mention, I got sick Saturday from working so many hours and being run down, so I'm in recovery mode.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

No worries, get better. It's easy enough if you just add them to the Google drive. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I've burned 3 CDs so far.

The CDs have 49 min out of 80 available, so if someone wants to tell me their favorite song, I can add that to the playlist of the rest of the CDs.

Problem is...... I can't do it with files as my computer with a CD burner is old and the browser is not compatible with dropbox. 

But I own over 1500 CD's so I may have it available. Let me know.


Josh, did you have a particular ZZ top song in mind?

I have room for about 6 more songs if anyone wants to add one to the list. Please feel free.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> But I own over 1500 CD's so I may have it .


That's a nice music collection. Wish i had the fortitude to mass that kind of collection. I can't even be bothered to download that much music. Sharp dressed man is always a favorite. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> That's a nice music collection. Wish i had the fortitude to mass that kind of collection. I can't even be bothered to download that much music. Sharp dressed man is always a favorite.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I'll put it on the CD for YA!........


Any other requests?

I feel like a DJ here.......lol


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

and here i am all out of quarters for the juke box

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> and here i am all out of quarters for the juke box
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Add another song or two. If no one else chimes in I'll have room on the disk.


And songs are $1 each now, not 25 cents. Just Kidding


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

PorkCereal said:


> Nice, hopefully he uploads them soon. Doh, was hoping to see some ZZ Top on that list.


*Done.*

D.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

Gerald, If you've got room for one of the tunes I uploaded - maybe the SuperTramp...

thanks,
Mark H


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

MA043HA said:


> Gerald, If you've got room for one of the tunes I uploaded - maybe the SuperTramp...
> 
> thanks,
> Mark H


Hi Mark,

I do have room for a Supertramp song. However, I have to burn it from a CD. the computer that has the CD burner is old and needs a browser update to use dropbox. I have that track and I'll put it on the disk.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking to be a beautiful Sunday. Hope everyone is ready. 
I'm going to try my psu out this weekend, see how it works. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

One of these years I'm gonna make it up to one of these NE meets and then spend a couple extra days cruising the countryside. Y'all have fun!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> One of these years I'm gonna make it up to one of these NE meets and then spend a couple extra days cruising the countryside. Y'all have fun!


That would be really cool....... Come on up anytime. We would love to have you! 

No time like the present. Not to mention the weather. Indian summer this year. It's still pretty warm.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Looking to be a beautiful Sunday. Hope everyone is ready.
> I'm going to try my psu out this weekend, see how it works.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


What is a psu?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

High Resolution Audio said:


> What is a psu?


Power supply unit. One of those things from victory Sonics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I just uploaded 5 more tracks to Derick and notified him. 17 tracks fit on these disks.

The 5 additional songs are :

ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man

Supertramp - School

Good Vibrations - Papa Doo Run Run

You Dropped The Bomb - The Gap Band

Lives in the Balance - Jackson Browne


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Dam it, I was driving back home in the Worcester are and I hit a big pothole,* I felt vibrations and found that the front left tire almost gave up, I got home safe & sound, *I'm not going to be able to make it. *

Take photos and share your experiences from the meet.







D.


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

Damn Derick! Glad you weren't stranded or hurt. I was looking forward to having the 2 Benzzz together again and especially your impressions of my new system. Ah, well. Next time.

Mark H


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

That's crazy how it popped the bead and didn't shred. Brs Driveguards ftw.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I know it was crazy but at least I made it safe back home (driving like a grandma, very slow)

Have fun and enjoy the show, we will have more meets without bad tires

D


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

derickveliz said:


> I know it was crazy but at least I made it safe back home (driving like a grandma, very slow)
> 
> Have fun and enjoy the show, we will have more meets without bad tires
> 
> D


I'm so glad that you are O.K. A Million things could have happened when a tire blows. 

We missed having you, it was a good turn out.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

We had a total of 7 cars today, the weather was warm, and having electricity was awesome. I ran both the Power Supply and the air conditioner. 

A big shout out to Josh for hosting the event!


Some great sounding systems at today's event. 

Larrys Lexus was a pleasure to sit in. Very Enjoyable experience. 

Mark's Mercedes had a stealth install that sounded great and looked stock. A professional job. Kudos to Sound in Motion. This series of Dynaudio drivers sounded really nice! I like this series much better than their top of the line series.


Derick's system had too much hiss. Sort of like air leaking from a tire. Ssssssssssss.


John had a basic system that sounded good. The tonality was good, but didn't image as the front and rears were playing the same volume. 

Angelo's system was extremely loud. 4 tweeters in the dash made for a different presentation.

Josh had a couple of technical difficulties, but he corrected them and got the car sounding great again.... his car always sounds good. 

But the most impressive system was Mike's Subaru. Most improved system from the Spring meet. He implemented rear fill flawlessly ( I couldn't even tell it was on ) and his Sub is perfectly blended with the mid-basses. His tuning skills are improving exponentially. Excellent tonality, imaging and focus. He could do very well if he entered his vehicle in competitions. 

Joed, after driving all the way to New York and back and having Nick ( SkizeR ) tune is system, he had an unforeseen incident Saturday and was unable to attend. 


Thanks everyone for attending and special thanks again, to Josh for hosting the show. Thanks for the beverages!!!!!

Great location, close to the highway. Easy access. 


I had a really good time today and I'm happy for the turn out. Can't wait to do it again in the Spring!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Was a good time. No one's vehicle disappointed and each had their own differences, not really better or worse.
Just different ways we all love and enjoy music.
Hopefully we all shared honest reviews to help each other improve and inspire us all to get better. I know ive got some work to do for spring. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

So fun hearing all your different systems! Gorgeous day. Mucho gracias to Josh for hosting in his parking lot/driveway which could have easily accommodated 20 cars! The only car I didn't hear was Josh's. He was having some tech strugs at the end but would have got it going for me...sorry I had to leave.

I agree with Gerald about Mike's Subaru. The Flax Focals sounded sweet. Mike and I found common ground with some Metal/Prog like Dream Theater, Opeth and (new to me) NightWish.

It's wicked pissah to find great new music! 

Everyone was gracious to this "fake" DIYer. 
I look forward to a spring GTG and hope that Igor, Derick and others can join us. I'll have a better physical integration of my DAP and perhaps some actual knowledge of the Mosconi dsp.

Mark H


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey guys, somehow I missed this thread. Thank you all for coming out and sharing your setups. I had a really good time letting folks try out my latest changes. Since the spring meet, I upgraded the amp and did some more tuning. Sounds like I am on the right track.

I ripped the CD into FLAC and now that I know the artists, I will update the ID tags on the files and share them.

Some thoughts on FLAC, I did read that thread where a guy claimed that his WAVs sound noticeably better than FLAC. I have my doubts and here's why. FLAC is a lossless compression format that works similarly as zip. It looks for patterns and compresses the file down based on a certain algorithm. When this same compressed file is converted back to WAV, it produces an identical file as original WAV, bit by bit. When a codec plays back a FLAC, that is essentially what it is doing. It is decompressing that file and essentially playing it as a WAV. So, if that guy heard a difference, it wasn't due to that. It had to be something else. I can prove it. I will run a conversion back and forth and compare the result against the original, using file compare tool. It should be identical.

All that being said, after listening to this demo CD, I noticed how much better it sounds than a lot of my recordings. I took a closer look at my mp3s and I think they are lacking in quality. I have been going more for convenience and leaving some quality on the table. So, I decided to run a little experiment. I love the recent Dream Theater album and so I ordered the CD on amazon and I will compare it to my mp3. I suspect there will be audible difference. After all even a highest quality mp3 runs at 25% bit rate of a WAV. Big question how audible that is. I guess we will find out.

Mike


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Just a little update, and kinda stupidity on my part. I was trying to use the PSU to power my system without killing the car battery and my remote trigger and sony system just weren't having it. I should have removed the remote trigger from the chain which would have stopped the sony amp from trying to turn on everything that was already on. Which caused all the stupid popping and in result took out the remote trigger which led to it being difficult to put the best sound forward. In addition to 1 rca cable i had hooked wrong after i did the reinstall. SO thanks Gerald for that fix and sorry to Mark that didn't get to listen. If you're ever in the area or want to meet up somewhere between us on a weekend, i'm more than willing.
Live and learn, i'm just happy it was the 15$ part that was causing all the issues and not the expensive stuff. That DSR1 is looking better and better.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry I missed it.

All the files are up in the Drive for anybody, I'm glad you guys had a good time!

D.


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Ziggyrama said:


> ...after listening to this demo CD, I noticed how much better it sounds than a lot of my recordings. I took a closer look at my mp3s and I think they are lacking in quality. I have been going more for convenience and leaving some quality on the table. So, I decided to run a little experiment. I love the recent Dream Theater album and so I ordered the CD on amazon and I will compare it to my mp3. I suspect there will be audible difference. After all even a highest quality mp3 runs at 25% bit rate of a WAV. Big question how audible that is. I guess we will find out.


The double CD came in today and I took a quick listen to a couple of tracks. There is an audible difference. More detail in the sound, the horns have more depth, I can hear more harmonics in the horn in one of the tracks, the overall sound is much better. I didn't think there would be much of a difference but there is a significant sound quality improvement. Crap.....that means I need to rebuild some of my albums again.

BTW, I uploaded a few really great SQ tracks from the album here: 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4RcGHWPN9pPY01Bb2JFTVdkams

I highly recommend them. Lots of dynamics, good imaging and complex layering. Have fun!


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

I started a photo build thread for my Benz over on MBworld.org with all the shots taken by Derek at SiM. I can start one over here too if anyone would be interested in seeing them even though it's not DIY...

Anyone?


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

MA043HA said:


> I started a photo build thread for my Benz over on MBworld.org with all the shots taken by Derek at SiM. I can start one over here too if anyone would be interested in seeing them even though it's not DIY...
> 
> Anyone?


Post up the link and we can take a look.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

Ziggyrama said:


> Post up the link and we can take a look.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


https://mbworld.org/forums/audio-electronics/688656-09-cl550-pro-audio-install.html#post7311118


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounded like a great G2G. Very cool that you fellas are getting together to enjoy music and the camaraderie of the hobby. I drove to Alabama this past weekend - sounded like I went the wrong direction  I have to find another work trip so I can make it up there.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

MA043HA said:


> https://mbworld.org/forums/audio-electronics/688656-09-cl550-pro-audio-install.html#post7311118


Thanks for including this link. Nice to see such a professional install. Looks so clean and neat. They really did a great job over at Sound in Motion. 

It's so cool to see everything so stealth in the vehicle, and then take a look at what they hid in there. Kudos!!!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> Sounded like a great G2G. Very cool that you fellas are getting together to enjoy music and the camaraderie of the hobby. I drove to Alabama this past weekend - sounded like I went the wrong direction  I have to find another work trip so I can make it up there.


It's a pretty long drive, and relatively small turn out, but everyone in the group are really cool cats. Not quite the shindig that you put on, but we do have a great time. 

We would love to have you, and welcome you to join us! 

I heard it through the grapevine that your BRZ is off the hook, dialed in and sounding incredible. I cannot wait to sit in her again.


----------

